# glass vs. acrylic



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I found a pretty cheap glass aquarium at walmart. I looked up some reviews on their site and someone said theirs leaked. So my question is, do all glass tanks leak and acrylic never does or is it just bad luck? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Just bad luck, acrylic tanks _can_ leak too.

I only suggest acrylic tanks when needing to drill on your own or when you are shopping for tanks that are 300 gallons and up.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

glass is cheaper, heavier, and more scratch-resistant. Acrylic comes in cooler shapes. For both, the wierder the shape, the more likely the leaks. Hex tanks are notorious for leaking.

New tanks shouldn't leak, but because of poor quality manufactering or damage in transport in can happen. Always watch a new tank closely.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

how about an AquaCulture, rectangular, 29 gallon, glass tank. Do they leak. and do you or anyone you know of any have one and is willing to give a review and a rating because i can't find one any where


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

You probably would be fine with that Aqua Culture tank.

I would suggest avoiding buying complete tank kits. They are filled with junky components: underpowered filters that will fail with no warning, heaters that will boil your water at some point, a noisy air pump, and now quite frequently poor incandescent lighting.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

well its a kit. Does that mean i need to look for a new one? I have a kit and the only reason why i am getting a new one is because my fish need a larger tank. Everything i got with it has never malfunctioned and has worked perfectly


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

StripesAndFins said:


> I found a pretty cheap glass aquarium at walmart. I looked up some reviews on their site and someone said theirs leaked. So my question is, do all glass tanks leak and acrylic never does or is it just bad luck?





StripesAndFins said:


> well its a kit. Does that mean i need to look for a new one? I have a kit and the only reason why i am getting a new one is because my fish need a larger tank. Everything i got with it has never malfunctioned and has worked perfectly





StripesAndFins said:


> Any help is appreciated.


What you are into here is the lack of Quality Control/Quality Assurance except for the very high end (ie. high $) tanks.

As set forth in previous posts you can just have "bad luck" (ie. buy a lemon) and encounter its' fault(s) when placed in service.

Nothing that I know that can be done about this other to fabricate a tank yourself.

TR


----------

